
Show HN: View Htop over Web - slowenough
https://github.com/crislin2046/htop-over-web
======
ullarah
I can admit that sometimes I don't bother with long commit messages, but this
project takes the cake.

"OK", "OK but some bugs"...

------
bbody
Sounds interesting, but might need a readme?

